
Ask HN: Is developing desktop app for Mac worth it? - nvr82
I&#x27;m pretty much Windows developer and I have been developing desktop applications for Windows for who knows how long. Recently, I&#x27;ve been interested in Macs. I don&#x27;t really like Windows anymore for multiple reasons.<p>I would like to hear experiences about developing desktop apps for Mac. Is the app store worth it? What do you think is the future of OS X? (I&#x27;ve been reading a lot negative comments about new Macs...) Do you make living out of developing desktop applications?<p>Product I&#x27;m planning to write for OS X is this https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cryptoextension.eu&#x2F;. This is not meant to be an advertisement, just to give you some insight what I&#x27;m planning to do. On Windows, sales are more than I ever excepted them to be which is nice of course. I have this image in my head that Mac users are more willing to pay for software, is it true?<p>Just asking for your experiences really, I&#x27;m probably going to buy Mac anyway and write the software for it, as it&#x27;s fun and I like to do desktop applications :)
======
ddon
Look into Electron... I hear that more and more desktop apps getting written
using web technologies and wrapped into Electron.

~~~
haskaalo
Yup! Take a look at Discord, they're really popular and they're using Electron
for almost all of their applications.

